# buffedCast 502 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (12. September 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Dystoku (12. September 2016)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

 

Legion ist phänomenal gestartet. Viele Spieler sind zurückgekehrt, obwohl sie teilweise für Jahre nicht mehr dabei waren. Als ein Spieler, der fast immer ein Abonnement hatte, konnte ich mit den neuen Features und Mechaniken von Legion gut umgehen. Allerdings hatten die Zurückgekehrten aus meinem Freundeskreis damit Probleme, zB. daran zu denken immer wieder in die Ordenshalle zurückzukehren und sich frühzeitig abseits der "Mainstory" um Berufe usw. zu kümmern. Ich wollte wissen, ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt, oder ob ihr mit professionellem Auge auch ein Defizit an Erläuterungen bzgl. der neuen Features erkennt? Ansonsten finde ich das neue Addon wirklich sehr gelungen, gerade, dass es wieder unendlich viel zu tun gibt ist doch toll! Nicht mehr nur noch "ABC" machen und dann wieder ausloggen, jipiee  

 

Liebe Grüße

Dystoku


----------



## Azurit (13. September 2016)

Hallo,

 

ich freue mich jedes Mal wenn es einen neuen Buffedcast gibt - vor allem während des WoW spielens höre ich ihn immer gerne. Da Ihr noch nicht all zu viele Fragen habt stell ich einfach mal ein paar 

 

1. Was denk Ihr über "Blut des Sargeras"? Ich finde es nicht so toll, gerade nach Warlords of Draenor. Dadurch, dass das Item BOP ist es von Nachteil wenn man 2 Crafting Berufe hat - was in WoD ja durchaus üblich war. Und anderseits ist es auch nicht besonders vorteilhaft jetzt einen Char mit 2 Sammelberufen zu haben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte so ein Item einfach BOA sein um die Spieler nicht zu sehr einzuschränken.

 

2. Hat jemand von Euch bei Legion den Main gewechselt? Ich überlege es mir bei jedem Addon ob ich mal zur Abwechslung mit einem anderen Char Raids/Dailys/Equipment sammeln etc. mache. Aber dann entscheide ich mich immer wieder dafür hauptsächlich meinen alten Main Char zu spielen weil er schon alle secondary Berufe gelevelt hat und es sich auch auf das eine oder andere Achievement gut auswirkt einfach bei einem Char zu bleiben.   

 

3. Wieviele Chars spielt ihr auf 110? Und spielt Ihr die Twinks gleich oder erst wenn Ihr mit dem Main auf neuen Content wartet?


----------

